# Valet Pro Offer: Free Poseidon Car Wash



## DetailedClean

*Valet Pro - Free Poseidon 500ml*

Get a *FREE 500ml bottle of Valet Pro gloss enhancing Advanced Poseidon Car Wash* when you buy a 5L of pH Neutral Snow Foam.

We will add the Poseidon to your packed order, just add the note Free Poseidon at checkout.

This offer runs until 31 October - so make sure you add some extra 5L pH Neutral Snow Foam to your next order, whilst stocks last.


----------

